# General > Birdwatching >  Bullfinch

## lee5243

Whilst out walking through Rimester forest down near the Broch i saw a pair of these beautiful birds.

First for me in Caithness.

Has anyone else seen them in the county?

----------


## Liz

Oh lucky you!  No I haven't seen them.

----------

